# Any tech geeks in the room?



## Tristan (May 14, 2012)

Or any Gamers at all? I can't really picture chefs as a gaming crowd, but hey, you never know.

Anyway, my new toy.







Looks like a transformer. Feels the part too. Wait, what am I saying.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 14, 2012)

wow and I thought my naga epic was a little over the top. I think I am lost just looking at it. Gratz on the new confusing awesome mouse.


----------



## Justin0505 (May 14, 2012)

I actually had one of those when it first came out: really cleaver idea, decent execution, and build quality felt good, but I had a problem with the scroll wheel and thumb wheel not always working. Also, in the quest to make a mouse that would fit everyone "OK" I feel like the inevitable compromise was that it will fit no one perfectly (or at least not me). So, I returned it and eventually ended up with a logitech g700. I've got really big hands, but this is the most comfortable mouse I've used so far. Over the years I've tried dozens upon dozens for mice and, so far, the g700 is my favorite.


----------



## obtuse (May 14, 2012)

Holy crap


----------



## apicius9 (May 14, 2012)

Took me a while to even recognize what it was. i'm old...

Stefan


----------



## eshua (May 14, 2012)

Never tried the naga, this one looks like its more to adjust fit than to have exceptional binding. I use a pretty average razor, but this was my big breakthough.






G13 OP, I never touch the keyboard except to type.


True test for gamers to come out of the closet..what are you playing?


----------



## ColinCB (May 14, 2012)

Is that a Ratz? 


I've got a Razer Mamba, and I hate it. I'm more of a fingers/pinch guy and the large size is awful. I need to look around for a new mouse soon.


----------



## James (May 14, 2012)

ColinCB said:


> Is that a Ratz?
> 
> 
> I've got a Razer Mamba, and I hate it. I'm more of a fingers/pinch guy and the large size is awful. I need to look around for a new mouse soon.



As with knives, go to the store and try them out! I heard the deathadder and logitech g500 were very nice and are worth looking at.


----------



## kalaeb (May 14, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Took me a while to even recognize what it was. i'm old...
> 
> Stefan



I am still not 100% certain I know what it is.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 14, 2012)

Which side sharpens the knife?


----------



## BobCat (May 14, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Which side sharpens the knife?



:rofl2:


----------



## Deckhand (May 14, 2012)

Cool mouse. I have been a gamer ever since Nintendo, atari, and Mattel handhelds. Was a big play station fan until iPads. Now I am an iPad only guy. Can't be the price of the games like infinity blade, plants vs zombies, batman arkham,even cheaper games like whale trail for price and production value. That being said. Very cool gaming mouse!


----------



## echerub (May 14, 2012)

I was always a PC gamer, and for a while I kept buying games that I fully intended to play but never got around to. Not quite as easy now as when I was a student to set aside hours at a time for good gaming 

After a few years of accumulating totally unopened and never-installed games, I finally stopped buying them.

I'd love to get into some good co-op "realistic" FPS games with friends the way I used to with the Rainbow 6 series. Schedule-wise that's never gonna work again until we're all old and grey.


----------



## Shinob1 (May 14, 2012)

You play MMOs? Only piece of gear I have like that is my G15. Love that keyboard.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 14, 2012)

I have yet to get a keyboard, just don't see the use. But I'm sure I am wrong. I can see using either a mouse or keyboard but not both.


----------



## Cadillac J (May 14, 2012)

No idea what is going on in this thread.


----------



## Namaxy (May 14, 2012)

Was a raiding guild leader in EQ2 for a few years a while back.....tried Aion, AOC and others but haven't done MMOs for a while now.


----------



## Shinob1 (May 14, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> I have yet to get a keyboard, just don't see the use. But I'm sure I am wrong. I can see using either a mouse or keyboard but not both.



Keyboard is all about the macros. Even for work it's awesome. I would create macros for long and difficult to type customer VPN and domain passwords.


----------



## Tristan (May 28, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> Keyboard is all about the macros. Even for work it's awesome. I would create macros for long and difficult to type customer VPN and domain passwords.



Hmm that is a clever idea. Love the G15 for the feel of the thing, not that I ever used the macros. Using the LCD screen as a clock was great though... tracks how much life I was losing.

The mouse is... odd. I love the fact that I have 13 buttons on it, plus a shift mode so it is essentially a keyboard with macros... but yeah, comfort wise it wasn't as great for me as logitech was. Can't beat logitech for comfort. 

I'm waiting on Guildwars 2, in answer to the MMO question.

Oh, and i think the right side sharpens single bevels.


----------

